# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی در محیط QT و هم خانواده هایش >  تقسیم صفحه به دو قسمت

## mahan87

با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز
1-در qt با چه دستوری می توان صفحه را به دوقسمت مساوی تقسیم کرد صرفا جهت قرار دادن نمایشگرها مختلف؟
2- چطور صفحه همیشه در حالت full screen ومتناسب با هر نمایشگر باز شود؟

----------

